# Cruise Control on 2000 frontier



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

First of all, I apologize if this question has been asked before. I did not find any similar posts when doing a search.

I have a 2000 Frontier v6 crew cab with 100,000 miles. When I try to activate cruise control, the light flashes and cruise will not "engage". Any suggestions?


----------



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

Also, any idea where the fuse for CC is located? I see no label indicating cruise control on the main fuse box under the dash, or the one under the hood.

thanks


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

if the CC light only flashes then, that should mean theres a problem with the CC, i wouldnt know what it is, but i hate to suggest going to the dealer for it lol


----------



## mynissan (May 19, 2006)

most likely sounds like vaccum leak


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

hauchinango said:


> First of all, I apologize if this question has been asked before. I did not find any similar posts when doing a search.
> 
> I have a 2000 Frontier v6 crew cab with 100,000 miles. When I try to activate cruise control, the light flashes and cruise will not "engage". Any suggestions?


I have an aftermarket CC on my '04, but I think most CC is similar. I'd check the mechanicals first: linkage from servo to throtle body, vacuum assist modulator (recommended on 4cyl, may not be used on your 6), wiring. If all of that is OK, you may have a bad servo.

My '04 manual has a pretty detailed write up on the CC system and some testing you can do with a multi-meter. They also show four fuses (5, 11, 12, 22) used for CC. If you can't get your hands on an '00 manual I can try to get my '04 pages to you.


----------



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

*thanks*

Jerry,

I was able to trace the problem to a loose connection. thanks for all the help


----------



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

UPDATE:>>>>>

I replaced the relay in in the box located near the wheel well on the passengers side. I also traced all vacum connections and all appears fine. Any other suggestions? What is the main unit called where the hoses connect? I may try to replace that but not sure the name of the part. Chilton is no help on this one.


----------

